
This one weird trick turns your Google Home Hub into a doorstop - tdrnd
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/10/31/google_home_api/
======
blendergeek
Steps to reproduce: 1\. Place Google Home Hub between door and doorframe. 2\.
Let door close on to Home Hub. 3\. It is now a door stop. 4\. The article
explains how to remove other fun functionality. However, your Google Home Hub
will make a fine door stop even with the other functionality.

